# Newly spayed puppy with accidents



## Aberdeen (Mar 20, 2007)

We are first time owners of a yellow labrador retriever. She is now 7 1/2 months and she was spayed about 3 weeks ago. Her stitches were removed a week and a half ago and all seemed good considering how hard it is to make a wild lab "lay low" for 10 days! 

Five days after she had her stitches removed she had an accident in our bed. She has been house trained for almost 2 months so this was a shock. She was laying chewing on a bone and with no warning had her accident while she layed there. Apparently it don't phase her or perhaps she didn't even know she had done it because she layed there until the urine was cold and we discovered it. 
I thought it was a fluke but then last night she had the same thing happen but it happened twice within a half hour. Each time she had the accident we brought her to the accident and made her know that it was bad and brought her outside. 
I am wondering if this is something common with puppies that are recently spayed. I called the vet and the tech said that he "didn't think it was common" so I should bring in a urine sample and have it checked. I suspect they tell me this because a urine analysis cost well over $100. As it seems like whenever we call with question or concern they suggest we bring in a urine sample and nothing is ever wrong with her
Another thing that I wonder that could attribute to her problems is we are currently dog sitting for a 9 year old golden retriever. Our puppy typically submits to the older dog even though she is bigger than her. I was wondering if she was marking her territory. Although, she never stands and squats when she has these accidents she is always laying down. 

I am hoping that someone here has input on this as I am getting tired of changing the sheets at 11 at night.


----------



## Dorygirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I've heard that some vets will allow a dog to go through one heat cycle if they have submissive peeing issues, weak bladder...they need to be a little more mature before the surgery.


Hopefully, when the older dog leaves things will return to normal. I'm worried about this, too, though. She is doing so great with housetraining and I don't want to go backwards! We will be spaying in April.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

what about spay incontenance ( sp?) I have no experience with it, but from what I have heard about it, it is treatable ( wow, im at a loss for words today, sorry grammer police lol )


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Personally, since she laid in it after the first time that is not normal dog behavior. I too would have thought the first time a fluke. Since it happened more than once I would get the sample to the vet.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep her from strenuous exercise and no jumping until she has fully healed/recovered. Unfortunately, this is more common than once believed after a spay. Bladder leakage happens to women who have undergone hysterectomy surgery as well. For some, it gets better, and other dogs experience (some) leakage for the rest of their lives. Talk with your vet about any possible treatment, if any.


----------



## kfd0326 (Jan 15, 2007)

It sounds similar to what I went through with my sheltie. Her problem did not occur as fast as your dog's did but from what I have learnt it can happen at any time. In my opinion it sounds like your dog may have a weak sphinter muscle which can occur after being spayed. My sheltie (30 lbs) is on Stillbestoral (sp?) which is a female hormone to control the leakage. She has taken one pill a week for the past 4 1/2 years and so far only one other leakage accident and that resulted from some other issues (but that is a whole other post lol).

Hope this helps.


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

There might be three things going on here. First, the surgery. One of my girls developed a urinary tract infection either during or right after she was sterilized so that very well could be the problem. The second thing that probably IS going on is the other dog. If your dog does NOT have a UTI, she probably is 'marking'. The third thing is that you are trying to correct the accidents by "taking her to the accident" to show her what she did was bad. I am a professional dog trainer and I can tell you that showing your dog what she did is absolutely not the correct thing to do especially since your dog is probably suffering from a UTI.
Scolding your dog when she has an accident only creates stress and fear in her. If you continue with this type of behavior, your dog will fear you more and more and not only will she cower when she sees you, she will hide somewhere and pee because she will be afraid to pee in front of you. You won't know that she has used your closet or best pair of shoes to pee in until much later when it starts to stink.
The best thing to do IF you happen to catch her in midstream is to get her attention by either saying "NO" firmly or clapping your hands. This may stop her from finishing. Take her outside without being angry at her and let her finish. When she DOES go, be sure to praise her.
Take my word for it, please. Yelling, scolding, pushing a dog's face in urine or feces and showing the dog what it did wrong is NOT the way to train your dog. Think about it this way, if you had a baby, you wouldn't scream and yell at the baby or show the baby that it had an accident. Dogs are very much like babies. Dogs live in the moment and don't remember what just happened like we do.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I also would be concerned about a UTI and/or spay incontinence .... unfortunately this can be a long term problem and is quite common in spayed dogs. I generally ask my puppy people to wait one heat cycle before they spay a bitch puppy and a minimum of 18 mos. prior to neutering. 

hope you can get some answers but I agree wtih the others..... showing your puppy what she did wrong is not going to help.... it might make you feel better but it does nothing to help train the puppy especially if this is a medical problem. The other issue is to remember that most human women are out of commission for a good 6 weeks after a radical hysterectomy which is what your puppy had.... I would want to check for infection and other reasons that she may have been too sore to get up to go out.... 

a vet visit is in order..... 

I usually tell my puppy folks that if puppy has an accident to go and get a newspaper and roll it up and hit themselves over the head for not watching puppy good enough..... 

S


----------



## Aberdeen (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I usually tell my puppy folks that if puppy has an accident to go and get a newspaper and roll it up and hit themselves over the head for not watching puppy good enough.....
> 
> S



I think that is a little harsh in this situation don't you? Hard to admit that we were not watching our puppy when she was laying at our feet and chewing her bone. I hate to get defensive but I would never want anyone to think that we are not caring for our puppy properly or watching her as a good owner should. 

She is doing much better. She has not had an accident since I posted the question. I think it was a combination of a new dog visiting and the mass amounts of water she has been drinking since the weather change.

Thinks for the tips everyone!


----------

